# High Melt Point Shea Butter



## Earthchild (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello everyone!  I'm Mychelle!  I'm new to this forum, but have been crafting my own balms, lotions, soaps, etc for about twelve years now.  I have a question about www.thesage.com high melt point shea butter.  I am really curious to try it - we have crazy hot summers out here, and it's tough to keep my shea lip balms stable.  Quick cooling, maintaining high heat - I have tried it all and nothing works in July!  Has anyone tried this product?   I would love to get some opinions!


----------



## Stinkydancer (Jul 30, 2010)

I know this is a little old but I have used it- and it works perfectly. I did a balm just to see what would happen- just beeswax and all Shea- then I put it in my pocket for the day and went to the zoo with the kids. 

It got a bit soft but no grains at all.  I wanted to test without Mango and Cocoa Butter which is why I tested it like this since those butters can fractionate as well though not as easy.

I now use that for my balms and lotion bars- love it.


----------



## Earthchild (Aug 3, 2010)

Thank you for your response!  I made a few lip balms with it and am putting them through as many temp changes as I can.  So far so good!  I'll keep you updated!


----------



## Stinkydancer (Aug 3, 2010)

Sounds good! Let me know!


----------



## oranget (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh, this is very interesting.  Did it continue to, not grain ? Sometimes mine will be ok, and then grain after 2 weeks or so.. If this really works, this High Melt Shea is exactly what i've been looking for.:smile:


----------



## lisamaliga (Jul 12, 2014)

The HM shea butter is a big advantage in the summertime or in warm areas. Another advantage: no smell!


----------

